# Minneapolis Herf?



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Who wants to Herf on December 10th. Im in a band and going to be in town December 8th thru 11th. We are playing at The Lodge Bar in downtown.Lots of fun there.http://www.thelodgebar.com/ It would be nice to party and smoke with some of you BOTL's. If you dont party we can just smoke. I was thinking we could do an afternoon herf and everyone interested could bring their spouse out or come solo and get Jiggy with it..lol..Just kiddin on the Jiggy.I dont know where to smoke being that I am a visitor of your fine city. But Somebody please step up help me set this up. Sorry for the short notice. I just realized that I will be there the week after im in Milwaukee playin and herfn. Whos in?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I may be interested on checking you guys out.. is the Lodgebar cigar friendly?


bump...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes it is..and I might be able to get you and your friends a private VIP section.But I cant herf when Im playing..Im there for like, 3 days.I want to Herf outside of playing music too..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump..I will be in the cold city of Minneapolis on thursday for a gig all weekend..Any takers on Herfin.?Andyman might be in. I cant believe theres no BOTL's out there that want to Herf..Come on!!!http://www.thelodgebar.com/


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't pass this up. Aside from his gigs, Roboman is the real deal - I've found his company to be quite enjoyable.


----------



## RobInMN (Dec 6, 2005)

I live in the Mpls area and I would love an opportunity to enjoy a cigar with some company, but unfortunately this weekend doesn't work at all for me.

I don't want to make my first post a depressing one, but I'm curious since you say this place is cigar friendly. Last spring, Hennepin county (the county Minneapolis is in) enacted an anti-smoking ordinance outlawing all indoor smoking, including bars. Everyone scrambled all summer to secure outdoor patios, which was hard for some places downtown. I don't get downtown much (or out at all really), and to be honest, your post is the first I've heard of The Lodge Bar. Is this some sort of private club that is getting around the anti-smoking ordinance? or just cigar friendly on the patio? Anything outside will be extreamly cold with the highs foracasted to be 12-25-32 for Thursday-Sat.

Ramsey County (home of St. Paul), exempted bars (>50% sales being alcohol), otherwise you will need to go down to Dakota county or up to Anoka county.

-- Rob



roboman said:


> Bump..I will be in the cold city of Minneapolis on thursday for a gig all weekend..Any takers on Herfin.?Andyman might be in. I cant believe theres no BOTL's out there that want to Herf..Come on!!!http://www.thelodgebar.com/


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RobInMN said:


> I live in the Mpls area and I would love an opportunity to enjoy a cigar with some company, but unfortunately this weekend doesn't work at all for me.
> 
> I don't want to make my first post a depressing one, but I'm curious since you say this place is cigar friendly. Last spring, Hennepin county (the county Minneapolis is in) enacted an anti-smoking ordinance outlawing all indoor smoking, including bars. Everyone scrambled all summer to secure outdoor patios, which was hard for some places downtown. I don't get downtown much (or out at all really), and to be honest, your post is the first I've heard of The Lodge Bar. Is this some sort of private club that is getting around the anti-smoking ordinance? or just cigar friendly on the patio? Anything outside will be extreamly cold with the highs foracasted to be 12-25-32 for Thursday-Sat.
> 
> ...


IM glad you mention that..I havent been there since spring..This is a very busy,open to the public bar downtown..there is a link to the bar on my original thread..I'll be pissed if I dont get to smoke this weekend..


----------

